# Extending the apron and covering stairs - should I worry about replacement stairs?



## JLNorthGA (Dec 19, 2012)

We have stairs on either side of the apron. SWMBO (aka Laurel, our director) would like for me to make platforms that are level with the stage and cover the stairs.

The band or orchestra will reside on the stage left platform and part of the apron. We'll have part of a set on the stage right side.



Should I have some sort of temporary stairs? The drop from the stage to the aisle is maybe 3' or so. The only exit from the stage level is the side door - which is not really close to the stage. The loading bay door is a garage type door and is quite heavy - so that can't be considered a viable emergency exit. The endcaps or coverings would not be permanent and would be removed at a later date.

If y'all think that it is legally required for me to have stairs, I'll put in some stairs. If y'all think that it is a lot safer, then I'll consider it - and try to convince the director.


----------



## danTt (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Extending the apron and covering stairs - should I worry about replacement stairs*

How are performers and technicians getting on/off the stage on a regular basis? Do they only arrive through the side door or would they go through the house regularly?

More to the point--during load in and tech, do you/the people who sign the checks want your director and designers climbing 3' to get onto stage? Leaving aside the legality of it, I'd think twice before returning to work at such a place.


----------



## Les (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Extending the apron and covering stairs - should I worry about replacement stairs*

I would at least build some temporary stairs. I feel like having a single emergency exit on stage would be inadequate.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Extending the apron and covering stairs - should I worry about replacement stairs*


danTt said:


> How are performers and technicians getting on/off the stage on a regular basis? Do they only arrive through the side door or would they go through the house regularly?
> 
> More to the point--during load in and tech, do you/the people who sign the checks want your director and designers climbing 3' to get onto stage? Leaving aside the legality of it, I'd think twice before returning to work at such a place.



Checks?? What checks - we're volunteer.

The dressing rooms are in the basement. They are accessed by using the stairs in the left of the picture. These stairs go from the basement to the highest level. We access the stage by going through the door which goes into the work area (set and set storage). The garage door in back is used by us tech people.

To Les: I'm not comfortable without stairs. That's why I'm asking the question.

The reason why I'm posting is for moral support (or is that morale support?). If y'all think I should have stairs then I'm going to really push for stairs. It is just a half days work or so.


----------



## Robert (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: Extending the apron and covering stairs - should I worry about replacement stairs*

So a couple of comments about your questions. Just so you know, I am only speaking from general experience and your leagal issues over the stairs are only going to be officially answered by your local code enforcement authority. 

That said, it seems very odd to have a designated fire escape route that leads to and from the stage through the auditorium. So it could be possible to cover the stairs and not be in violation, but given your lack of egress from the stage you may want to maintain those exits. If you put stairs down into the auditorium, you now have the possiblity of creating a violation by intruding on your aisles. You also would need to ensure the structural soundness of those steps as they can be accesed by the audience and may be used by the general public. 

So this is not an easy answer to give. I will say that this type of thing done in many Theatres, but that does not always make it right. My feeling is if you decide to cover the steps and can put down stairs that do not infringe on the aisle then do it. If you really want to know, you have to ask somebody local, in authority who has knowledge of your facility, it's design, and code requirements used during the renovation.


----------



## rochem (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Extending the apron and covering stairs - should I worry about replacement stairs*

Yeah, it really depends on fire egress. There are many auditoriums that are built with stairs leading to the stage that serve as fire exits, but in my experience, most bigger theatres forgo this. If you don't need the stairs to satisfy fire code requirements or for blocking, then I'd say definitely get rid of them - but you NEED a set of stairs from the house for tech. There's nothing worse than having to make that jump over and over again, and there's a very serious risk of injury. On big New York musicals that tech for three weeks, they'll build a little ramp that goes over the lowered pit so that designers and directors can access the stage without having to go around. Since you won't have a lowered pit, you can get away with a simple set of stairs, but you'll hate yourself if you suddenly don't have easy access to the stage from the house.


----------



## Call911 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Extending the apron and covering stairs - should I worry about replacement stairs*

Does the theater have a fire curtain? If so then the stairs won't be egress (in a fire they wouldn't be accessible). Usually stairs on the stage are for convenience, not for egress. Most larger and professional theaters don't have stairs because they try to keep the audience separate from backstage. At a school/community level it's more about convenience, so there are stairs there to make it easy to get backstage from the audience.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Extending the apron and covering stairs - should I worry about replacement stairs*

We're going with a set of stairs on stage right. After some thought - she decided that she wanted the actors to make an entrance from the side door to the auditorium. Sigh.


----------



## museav (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Extending the apron and covering stairs - should I worry about replacement stairs*

A little late but the critical issues may be exiting and accessibility and any time you potentially affect either of those due to modifications or changes that can start a domino effect. Also note that exiting can have to do with not just the number of exits but also the path itself and/or the number of doors in that path. This is one area where having a relationship with the local AHJ and being able to get their input up front can be very useful.

For example, they may also simply say no or they may allow a temporary stair but only if it meets all current building code and ADA criteria. Or you may need to have any signage altered or replaced to accurately reflect the revised exit paths or a situation I recently encountered where it was determined that an existing exit was not required for life safety but that they had to remove the associated exit sign if that exit no longer met the requirements for a life safety exit. In any case the best time to find out is usually before you do anything.


----------



## avkid (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: Extending the apron and covering stairs - should I worry about replacement stairs*


museav said:


> Or you may need to have any signage altered or replaced to accurately reflect the revised exit paths or a situation I recently encountered where it was determined that an existing exit was not required for life safety but that they had to remove the associated exit sign if that exit no longer met the requirements for a life safety exit.


 We have one "exit" that leads directly to stage left, instead of the red *EXIT* sign it has an illuminated green *NOT AN EXIT* sign.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Extending the apron and covering stairs - should I worry about replacement stairs*

Generally, stages are required to have a means of egress from either side. As noted, poor design resultyed in this being through the audience, which is allowed by most codes, but a fire curtain or any curtain would make it not compliant with most codes. Needs a permanent fix, but there are many buildings that don't comply with code, didn't from day one and/or not since a change.


----------



## kpnac (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Extending the apron and covering stairs - should I worry about replacement stairs*

Last year we did a similar expansion...we put in stairs both SL an SR... because of the "drop" from the added construction we were deemed out of code. Luckily it was just after the last performance....we can't build out again. Good luck.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Extending the apron and covering stairs - should I worry about replacement stairs*

SWMBO has spoken. She will let me build one set of narrow stairs on the stage right side. She wants it large enough for the actors to make a quick entrance to the stage from the side of the auditorium.


----------

